# 93 altima monumental electrical problem



## aquaholic (Mar 17, 2007)

the wipers work intermitently, the brake and battery light flash with the right turn signal, the radio works intermitently, the washer pump sometimes runs forever, the check engine light sometimes flashes with the right turn signal. if i bump the key around a little forward or backward it get all this wierdnees to subside and when i turn of the car it gets it to sibside also. i believe my problem is in my ignition switch but i see no way to remove the ignition from the steering column. it looks like it just clamps onto the round column in 2 pieces but i see no visible bolt or screw heads to remove it. anyone know how this ignition comes off of the column??? my local junk yard has a ton of these cars so getting a new ignition shouldn't be a problem, it's just removing and reinstalling seems a little difficult. i did check all of my grounds and all of my bulbs. everything seems fine there.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Ignition switches were a fairly common problem of the U13 Altimas. You need to understand that the ignition switch is available seperate from the ignition lock assy., which you are describing. The ignition lock does not have to be removed to replace the ignition switch, which runs for about $37 from Nissan. 

To replace the ignition switch, remove the column covers, driver's lower dash panel and crash panel and unplug the ignition switch harness connector mounted on the lower steering column. There should be two, gold colored, Phillips head screws that keep the ignition switch in the ignition lock assy. You need a stubby #2 Phillips screwdriver (I have one from Snap-On that's only an inch long and works great) to remove the two screws and the ignition switch will slide straight out of the ignition lock assy.

Just FYI, if you do want to replace the whole ignition lock assy, it is installed with "breakaway bolts." If you look at the "clamp part" of the lock assy., you can see the two bolts, which look more like recessed rivet heads. These need to be drilled out. Usually reverse drill bits work well or drilling and using an easy-out. New bolts can be purchased through Nissan. When installing, you will tighten the bolts up until the head breaks off and leaves what you are currently looking at.


----------



## aquaholic (Mar 17, 2007)

i was wondering how to get those out. like you said, it looks like rivit heads. thanks for the info. i do think i'll try the ignition switch first. thanks for the how to. i appreciate it. i'll post back if that fixes it.


----------



## Sargeue (Aug 6, 2006)

My 93 altima has similar problems. Mostly with the radio, wipers and seatbelt light. I have to back off the ignition (turn key back a ltiitle) to get the wipers and radio to work. Could this be on the same line for me also with the ignition switch?


----------



## aquaholic (Mar 17, 2007)

i also was having to bump the ignition switch to temporarily solve my problems. i did go to my local junkyard and grabbed an ignition switch and it fixed all of my problems. the 1 exception is the battery light and brake light are still on. all other problems with the lights, wipers, radio, check engine light, etc... are now working.


----------



## ctwaley (Feb 3, 2007)

aquaholic said:


> ...the 1 exception is the battery light and brake light are still on. all other problems with the lights, wipers, radio, check engine light, etc... are now working.


Sounds like a short someplace (grounded wire?)...........The easiest fix would be to swap out the turnsignal with another one from the junkyard and hope that fixes it............Otherwise, you'll have to trace where the short is by referring to a wiring diagram.......Could be a bare wire rubbing against something if the turn signal switch doesn't fix it (which some electrical tape can fix), else possibly have to replace a wiring harness (not fun)........


----------

